# Traveler's Community/Club in UAE



## rockdstars (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi everyone! I am one of those expats who currently lives in Dubai, UAE. I love to travel and I was wondering if there are also like minded people (I for sure know that there are) who enjoys the same. 

No pressure in forming a travel club/community--it's a long shot. I am more curious into the travel tips from current UAE residents/expats (like where to buy a good backpack, or visa processing for different countries in UAE, or sharing their own personal experience of a visit to a country or something) or just talking to people of the same travel wavelength whether online or via coffee. 

I've found out from a good friend that there are a lot of foodies/food bloggers/enthusiast here in the UAE, and I was wondering the same, but for travel enthusiast.

Okay, I guess I should introduce myself. My name is kat and I currently live in Dubai. I've been here for more than 2 years now. I enjoy traveling the most, in line with eating and thinking/talking. 

I've experienced being left by the train and the airplane, and almost had no place to spend for the night. Ahh good times. I usually travel on holidays... I've been to some part of South East Asia, a few European Countries, and to the US. I enjoy the company of good friends when traveling. On occasions when I can't find a travel buddy, I travel alone. Well, I've only done it in Europe and it was easy, breezy lovelyyyy! I enjoy knowing people along the road of travel and it interests me the most to have a great conversation with them.

I've been thinking of traveling with an extended period of time, and I hope it pushes through (you see, it's tougher for some nationalities--ours included, to get a visa compared to those who are granted a visa upon arrival).

Aside from Europe and Africa, I really wanna go and check out Kathmandu in Nepal. When I finally get settled back to my country (which is in South East Asia), then I shall do my mission of backpacking around there.

As of now, I am one of those who enjoys cheap travels (and by that, being cozy in a hostel and cheap flights) but because of my love for food, I allow myself to indulge from time to time--with local cuisines. 

Okay, that's it for now. Looking forward to other travel enthusiast here and there!


----------

